# Smashed Radishes and Cucumbers



## QSis (Mar 2, 2008)

This was one of the dishes I made for a Chinese feast last weekend. We served it as one of the many appetizers, and it was a HUGE hit!

The recipe is adapted from the book "A Thousand Chinese Recipes". I quadrupled the sauce.

*Smashed Radishes and Cucumbers*

*Ingredients*

20 radishes
1 1/2 English cucumbers, cut into chunks 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
2 tablespoons rice vinegar
11/2 teaspoons brown sugar 
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon sesame oil
long pieces of scallion (optional, for garnish)

*Cooking Directions:*

1. Wash and trim radishes. Lay each on its side, then crush by pounding decisively once or twice with the side of a cleaver or the bottom of a glass. (The radishes should split open, but not break in two.)

2. Sprinkle with salt and let stand 5 to 10 minutes; then drain. Transfer to a bowl.

3. Combine soy sauce, vinegar, sugar and remaining salt. Add to radishes and cukes, and toss gently. Refrigerate, covered, only to chill (about 20 minutes).








By qsis, shot with Canon PowerShot S230 at 2008-03-02


----------



## kadesma (Mar 2, 2008)

This look great..I love both radishes and cucumbers..Thanks so much..Will be making this very soon.

kadesma


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks QSis, also one of my favorites, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 2, 2008)

I am so going to make this!!!!  I love radishes..


----------



## ChefRuby (Mar 4, 2008)

If cucumber is smashed like radish, it will taste even better.


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 11, 2008)

This will be wonderful for summer.  Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## QSis (Mar 11, 2008)

Note:  The radishes lose a lot of their crunch if left in the marinade overnight, and the skins lose their bright red color.  However, they still are about as crunchy as a water chestnut and the white centers turn pink.

Even over-marinated, the radishes are delicious sliced in salads!

I think what I'll do as I harvest my garden radishes this spring is to mix up a big batch of marinade and just pour some over radishes as I need them.

Lee


----------



## shortchef (Mar 11, 2008)

This is just wonderful for a low-fat eating program.  And DH will like it, too.  Thanks!


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't limit yourself to cukes and radishes in that tasty marinade...
I bet a whole garden of fresh veggies would be great!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 11, 2008)

lee,
made a batch last Sunday and everyone loved them..My son in law wanted to take the left overs home for lunches this week..The way he eats I'd say they were gone by the time he got home They were the best and thanks...
kades


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 11, 2008)

I only have the cucumbers but I'm going to make this to add to my salad and Asian-style salmon patties tonight!  It's printing as I type!  

Gee Q - that's two things you had a hand in in my dinner tonight!  Thanks!

EDITED EDITED EDITED to add - I am so excited!!!

This is AWESOME as a little side to the salmon patties!


----------



## Azriel (Apr 17, 2008)

*I'm going to make it!*

This recipe looks very tasty. I love vegetable salads and make all kinds.  but this a new one. I will  definitely try it


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

OK - I've got my sauce already made for tomorrow.  I'm going to use both, like you did, and I'm going to place some romaine under it and use as sort of a salad.  That marinade/dressing is yummy!


----------



## sattie (Apr 20, 2008)

When I read the recipe title, I was actually thinking that both the radishes and cucumbers would be smashed... even more so than what you have depicted.  With that being said, I love the ingredients that are listed and it sounds wonderfully savory!!!  The only thing is if I make this, I would be the only one eating it.  DH is not to fond of radishes or cucumbers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2008)

sattie - I do intend to smash both just "to see".  If it's just you just buy a small bag of radishes and a couple pickling cukes - I'll take a picture and post it tomorrow.


----------



## sattie (Apr 20, 2008)

Yea, I was thinking it would be more broken down, I'm sure it can be done either way. And I know either way it is done, I would eat it. I love the bite of radishes, love cucumbers, and the sauce/marinade/dressing it is in sounds absolutely devine!  

kitchenelf... can't wait to see your pics!


----------

